

GitHub Game Off Winners - remi
https://github.com/blog/1337-github-game-off-winners

======
bluetidepro
Does it bother anyone else that to play one of the winner games ("Hotfix"),
you have to download and install this "Unity Web Player" plugin? I also want
to note that none of the other main winners had that.

Downloading a plugin to play seems counter to what HTML5 web games are trying
to do?

~~~
sjmulder
It’s not about HTML5, it just needs to be playable in a browser:

> All entries must be web-based, i.e. playable in a browser. HTML5, WebGL,
> Unity, Torque 3D, Node JS, Flash are all possible - just be sure the source
> is made available on your fork.

<https://github.com/blog/1303-github-game-off>

------
jlongster
I really wish I had another week to flesh out my game. I spent a bunch of time
developing the platform but didn't quite get enough game mechanics in there.

My game was octoshot, a 3d FPS: <http://octoshot.jlongster.com/>

I'm currently rebuilding it with missles and other types of guns, and actual
levels.

~~~
lee337
Pretty sure your company can give you an extra few weeks to work on it some
more :) --> <https://gameon.mozilla.org/en-US/>

~~~
jlongster
That's true! Of course I can't actually win, unless I throw some money to a
certain somebody (kidding). Maybe I'll see if they want it as a submission.

------
binarydreams
This is our game guys - <http://khele.in/pappu-pakia/> and we won! :D

~~~
prezjordan
Great work. Yours was very cute. How'd you do the sound?

------
tg3
I'll admit it - I checked the source of "Rock Kickass" to figure out how to
kill the boss. Luckily it was nicely commented.

~~~
jQueryIsAwesome
At least you didn't fork it to kill it with a simple move.

